# 35,000 to invest



## kate156 (11 Feb 2010)

Hello 
I have 35,000 to invest for at least 5 years. right now it is sitting in my currnet account, earning no interest.

can anyone advise a risk free place to put it, perhaps post office saving cetificates ?. I do not want to risk it being reduced to below  35,000 when the time comes that I want to  close whatever account I put it into.

many thanks
Kate


----------



## jaykayphd (11 Feb 2010)

You answered your own question there!

See best buys term deposits.


----------



## mercman (12 Feb 2010)

Just be careful that a Bank doesn't try and talk you into an Investment product. They are experts in conning the public.


----------



## camel (13 Feb 2010)

Ok, there's a difference between your situation (5+ year time horizon) and the one used in this article, but I think people should read it to clarify the poor return cash and bank deposits provide:

[broken link removed]


----------



## mercman (13 Feb 2010)

Camel, correct, but there is little point in investing in product and to keep paying Management Charges every year. In some funds these are near 2% annually,  which over a long period certainly adds up. People do require to do their own research and not to be enticed by horrible greedy manipulative sales persons, that are working on commissions.


----------



## dockingtrade (13 Feb 2010)

for a large lump sum (like above) for best deposit return and safety is the post office a no brainer? No dirt good rate etc... I have a large amount myself to put away for a while and have an aversion to the "actively managed" funds by "experts"


----------



## camel (14 Feb 2010)

If you're looking to avoid high management fees, maybe examine ETFs.


----------



## Senorito (15 Feb 2010)

Fidelity have just launched 25 no-commission funds worth a look. They operate under the iShares brand (no connection btw)


----------



## dockingtrade (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the inof on ETFs & the fidelity fund



dockingtrade said:


> for a large lump sum (like above) for best deposit return and safety is the post office a *no brainer*? No dirt good rate etc... I have a large amount myself to put away for a while and have an aversion to the "actively managed" funds by "experts"


 
At least someone agrees with me  (see link below)

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...h-an-post-is-a-taxfree-nobrainer-2064780.html


----------



## johnny1234 (16 Feb 2010)

camel said:


> If you're looking to avoid high management fees, maybe examine ETFs.



Very soon on the Irish market there will be a facility to place funds in a very large Financial Providers Investment and Pension funds at zero / nil Management charges. The FP already has €5 billion under management, so this will attract many investors.

Camel, I agree with what you say about ETFs. However don't be mistaken that they cannot go down. It is simply not possible to beat the market.


----------



## camel (16 Feb 2010)

johnny1234 said:


> It is simply not possible to beat the market.



Well that's obviously not a true statement.

In any case, I'm not advocating ETFs, I'm just putting it forward as a low cost investment vehicle. Nor did I say it couldn't go down. There are multitude ETFs out there. If the OP want to track the market then that's fine too, just buy an EFT that does that.


----------

